# Red Root Floater Question



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

I love these floating plants; however, I don't want them covering the entire tank surface. Is there any way to make a "fence" so they only cover a certain portion of the tank?

I know I can thin them out but I'd like to contain them as well.

Thanks


----------



## peachii (Jan 6, 2013)

You can make a circle with airline tubing then attach it to the side of the wall where you want it to stay. That mostly works. 

Is it pretty? We've been thinking about getting some for the big tanks.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

That's a good idea. Actually, I could just make a circle with the tubing and let it float wherever it wants to go but still remain contained.

Thanks!


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

mine doesn't grow that fast  plus, as they're not that common you can always sell them for a good price


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Mine multiply like rabbits. They've completely covered the surface of both 5-gallon tanks in five or six weeks!

AAWK! Up to $12.99 + postage for five little pieces on eBay!!!! A bit cheaper on Aquabid.


----------



## Nicci Lu (Jan 7, 2013)

With my frogbit, I used a long stem of hornwort to act as a fence. One end of the hornwort is wrapped around my heater to keep it in place.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

That's good! I have Cabomba or Anachris I could do that with. Thank you.


----------



## Nicci Lu (Jan 7, 2013)

The anacharis would be great for that- it would look like a green snake floating at the top of your tank! Although, you might have to secure it at the other end, too. Anacharis and cabomba don't bend as easy as hornwort. With the hornwort, I can shape it into a curly-q and corral the floaters.


----------



## BasilBetta87 (Jan 15, 2011)

Here's what I did with my Frog Bit. Simply cut the rim of a betta cup lid off and float it in my Fluval Spec.


----------



## RiceFish (Feb 9, 2013)

Great idea BasilBetta87! Yeah i was thinking how do i keep my floaters away from my filter and this seems to do this trick


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

+1 RiceFish

I've been given some really good ideas. Thank's everyone!


----------

